
Malthusian Catastrophe - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malthusian_catastrophe
======
ilaksh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sub-
replacement_fertility](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sub-
replacement_fertility)

As of 2010, about 48% (3.3 billion people) of the world population lives in
nations with sub-replacement fertility.

------
makerofspoons
This is particularly alarming: "A study conducted in 2009[12] said that food
production will have to increase by 70% over the next 40 years, and food
production in the developing world will need to double.[13] This is a result
of the increasing population (world population will increase to 9.1 billion in
2050, where there are just 7.8 billion people today). Another issue is that
the effects of global warming (floods, droughts, extreme weather events, ...)
will negatively affect food production, in such a degree even that food
shortages are likely to occur in the coming decades.[14][15] As a result, we
will need to use the scarce natural resources more efficiently and adapt to
climate change.[16] Lastly, some things (such as the increase in agricultural
production for 1st generation biofuels) has not been taken into account in
FAO's forecast.[17]"

Unless there is a breakthrough in carbon-free fertilizer (something fertilizer
manufacturer Yara is working on for example
[https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2020-06-19/pilbara-yara-
en...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2020-06-19/pilbara-yara-engie-trial-
aims-make-sustainable-fertiliser-green/12340826)) that 70% growth will likely
come with considerable emissions on its own, exacerbating the problem.

------
gridlockd
The simplistic illustration is absurd: The population outpaces food supply,
yet it continues to grow exponentially.

Nature has a solution to this: Starvation induces infertility. Problem solved!

